# No Sound from TEAC player



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi All I am looking for help,I have a TEAC 3 in one. Model D-D2930 and I have no sound from speakers or headphones. I checked and found a blown fuse which I replaced,visual check of circut boards unable to find any sign of what may have caused the fuse to blow,With my limited knowledge I am hoping it will be a simple fix. Any suggestions would be a great help.
Many Thanks


----------



## namaste09 (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't have the manual for this Model right now. But a Blown fuse means your there's a fault in the AC to DC section or Primary Voltage. Needs to be checked are the Rectifier or Bridge diode. Next it could be one of the regulators or Amplifier Transistors, whereby you need a Tech. with a Digital meter.


----------



## dangles (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for your reply it looks like I will have to put it in to a Tech with the proper test equipment.
Many Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

dangles: Cross Posting is considered poor etiquette. Please see; Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


----------

